# Wago 750-881 VoIP Nachricht



## Holli1986 (18 Oktober 2012)

Hallo

Kennt jemand von euch eine Möglichkeit mit einer Wago 750-881 CPU ein VoIP Gespräch abzusetzen? Hintergrund ist, dass bei Temperaturüberschreitungen von Kühlräumen ein Alarmanruf ausgelöst werden soll, der dann per Ziffenfolge quittiert werden muss.

SMS oder E-Mail auf ein Handy ist in diesem Fall nicht ausreichend, da hier nicht direkt kontrolliert werden kann ob die Nachricht auf der Empfängerseite auch wirklich gelesen wurde.

Alternativ kann ich natürlich auch ein Wahlgerät von Auerswald nehmen.


----------



## gravieren (18 Oktober 2012)

Hi

E-Mail mit Empfangsbestätigung.


Gruß Karl


----------



## Holli1986 (18 Oktober 2012)

Ein klingendes Telefon macht schon mehr Aufmerksamkeit!

Das wichtigste ist ja noch nicht mal das quittieren, sondern das es auch möglichst schnell jemand mitbekommt.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Oktober 2012)

Holli1986 schrieb:


> SMS oder E-Mail auf ein Handy ist in diesem Fall nicht ausreichend, da hier nicht direkt kontrolliert werden kann ob die Nachricht auf der Empfängerseite auch wirklich gelesen wurde.



Bei den meisten Alarmmodems für SMS gibt es eine Quittierfunktion. Du musst innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit auf die SMS mit einer definierbaren Antwort-SMS quittieren.
Schau mal z.B. bei Tixi.com.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## johannsen (25 November 2012)

Hallo
Habe ein Tixi HG21
Gruß Jan


----------

